# [SOLVED] winload.exe



## Clockwork (Aug 25, 2006)

Anybody have anyplace to download winload.exe, it says i'm missing it, so i checked, and i actually am missing it. i used the command prompt, with to systemroot/system32 and dir, and i found no winload.exe. can anybody help me get a new one, and possibly some commands to put it in place


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: winload.exe*

Can i ask you, have you been trying to update to Vista? I think your boot files are corrupt. I would try a fix boot command

The fixboot command is only available when you are using the Recovery Console

fixboot [drive]

Parameter

drive

The drive to which a boot sector will be written. This replaces the default drive, which is the system partition you are logged on to. An example of a drive is:

D:

Example

The following example writes a new partition boot sector to the system partition in drive D:

fixboot d:

Note

• Using the fixboot command without any parameters will write a new partition boot sector to the system partition you are logged on to.


----------



## Clockwork (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: winload.exe*

Just tying up loose ends. All of my problems are solved as of 7/7/08.


----------

